# 15 Texturen - Immer an der Wand lang



## Martin Schaefer (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe gerade selbst den Download nochmal probiert und er funktioniert problemlos. Ich hab nichtmal ansatzweise eine Ahnung, woran es bei dir liegen könnte ... vorausgesetzt du bist nicht mit 2400baud Akustikkoppler im Netz.

Gruß
Martin

PS: Nur nochmal zur Sicherheit: Es ist alles erlaubt AUSSER die Wiederveröffentlichung auf anderen Webseiten oder Datenträgern! Dazu gehören auch "OCH". Bitte haltet euch daran.


----------

